# Losing weight without effort



## miss fortune girl (Dec 15, 2018)

Hi everyone.
I wondered if it is possible to lose weight without any effort and i mean without exercise and workouts, just a solid diet. What do you think? Can you recommend me something? My current weight is 220 lbs and I am 35 years old.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 15, 2018)

it is absolutely possible to lose weight and fat with diet alone.  Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.  You will lose faster with exercise and you will be healthier with exercise...  But I have had many clients lose weight with diet alone.

That being said, they still put the effort in for their diet.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 15, 2018)

Absolutely it is.  Exercise AND diet is better but you will lose weight taking in fewer calories than you burn.  

Most of the guys on here are allergic to cardio so Im sure one will be along shortly to help out.  

Ps- Most people have great success with an intermittent fasting plan but whatever you choose, it's for life, not just until you lose some weight.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 15, 2018)

I doubt that you will get a free diet plan here but to answer your question, it is absolutely possible to lose weight by adjusting your diet. The simple fix is eating less than your body needs to maintain your current body weight. In short, eat less than you are now and BINGO!

Obviously there are other factors to consider but this is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Chillinlow (Dec 15, 2018)

miss fortune girl said:


> Hi everyone.
> I wondered if it is possible to lose weight without any effort and i mean without exercise and workouts, just a solid diet. What do you think? Can you recommend me something? My current weight is 220 lbs and I am 35 years old.



Yes, how tall are you?


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 15, 2018)

Like other said, you can.  Can you elaborate, though?  Why no exercise?  I'm not sure I'm seeing the whole picture here.


----------



## BrotherJ (Dec 15, 2018)

There's a lot of quick simple ways to adjust your diet with minimal effort - start tracking everything in MyFitnessPal (find your approx TDEE and macros), cut out soda/sugars, start making meals at home etc...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 15, 2018)

AIDS has been working for decades..Very little effort needed


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 15, 2018)

Im just kidding..Diet alone if done correctly can work


----------



## IHI (Dec 15, 2018)

Buy and ingest a tapeworm, once you meet your goal have doc scribe ya the stuff to kill it. EZ PZ


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 15, 2018)

Eat less. It’s that simple.


----------



## Elivo (Dec 15, 2018)

You can start by cutting out the stuff you already know you shouldn’t be eating/drinking.

avoid soda, junk food, candy, chips and that kind of crap. 

Losing the weight isn’t the hard part, if you eat less and the right stuff your body takes care of it for you. The hard part is having the will and putting the effort into it.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 15, 2018)

One of my buddies got hooked on meth two years ago and he lost a ton of weight, both fat and muscle, with little to no effort.  He just spent $20k fixing his teeth so he could have a hip replacement surgery in January.


----------



## HijackedMyself (Dec 15, 2018)

IHI said:


> Buy and ingest a tapeworm, once you meet your goal have doc scribe ya the stuff to kill it. EZ PZ



Rare good advice on ugbb. Also better than DNP.


----------



## miss fortune girl (Dec 19, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Yes, how tall are you?


 5,8
Thanks for every answer
I read an ebook for 4 days, and it is really helpful for me. It requires really little exercise during the week. I've already noticed the effects  I' ll let you know if i ll drop more punds


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 19, 2018)

Cutting without exercise, particularly lifting weight is a great way to look skinny fat. 

Lift some weights.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 19, 2018)

The way I see it, if it really requires little effort, far less people would be fat. Put some work into it and take some pride.


----------



## Viduus (Dec 19, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> AIDS has been working for decades..Very little effort needed



You say that but do you know how hard it is for me to sing “we are the world” on a televised charity for the 100th time?


----------



## miss fortune girl (Dec 22, 2018)

Thanks, you're right, the minimum amount of effort is needed. The method I use requires 20 minutes of exercise a few times a week. It's been over a week and I've dropped 10 pounds. Over the next few days I'll be watching more results and let you know exactly what my method is.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 22, 2018)

miss fortune girl said:


> Thanks, you're right, the minimum amount of effort is needed. The method I use requires 20 minutes of exercise a few times a week. It's been over a week and I've dropped 10 pounds. Over the next few days I'll be watching more results and let you know exactly what my method is.



Oh wtf, so now you're just going to go spammer on us?


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 22, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Oh wtf, so now you're just going to go spammer on us?



Thou hast angered him :32 (6):

Repent!


----------

